# carrying handgun without CHL in texas?



## dlsalva (Feb 20, 2008)

i was just wondering on how you were supposed to carry ur handgun if you were transporting or even driving to and from the range? keep them in plain view? just stuff i was wondering since i'm moving back to houston this afternoon, and most likely will get pulled over for speeding! haha


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

I am no attorney but I believe you can carry it in the console or other areas concealed in a vehicle. That law is new within the past year and you are not required to have a CCL. The problem is technically when you get where you are going and it isn't your own property when you take it outside your vehicle.

That is my understanding but best check with those that know like the State Police or other LEO's.


----------



## BigJim22602 (Mar 13, 2008)

http://www.nraila.org/

Here is the NRA Gun Laws website. I hope it helps


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

If you are going to or from a gun range, you are covered. As long as it is concealed. Don't leave it sitting in plain view on the passenger seat. Keep it in a range bag. Texas law makes no distinction on loaded or unloaded. A handgun is a handgun. I always have them in the trunk of the car (except for my concealed carry pistol). That way, if I get into a wreck there's less chances of my gun and accessories being scattered over the intersection.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Around my parts: Gun in the trunk, unloaded; ammo in a seperate bag.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

Texas is similar to Florida in most respects here. Florida law states that a gun carried inside a vehicle must be inside a "container". A Container can be anything from a cigar box, to a range bag, to the case it came in, to tossing it inside your glove box. By law you are legally allowed to carry a loaded gun in your vehicle so long as it is not accessable for immediate usage. You must have it inside a container.

So if Texas is similar to Florida here as well, which I believe it may be. Then you're fine. Police normally don't go around asking everyone they pull over for traffic violations if they carry a gun. They will only do so if they see it, or suspect that you may be on any type of drugs or alcohol and typically ask if you have any weapons on your person. Maybe they'll ask to search the vehicle but you can always decline to consent to a search.
You'll be ok.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Dredd said:


> Texas is similar to Florida in most respects here. Florida law states that a gun carried inside a vehicle must be inside a "container". A Container can be anything from a cigar box, to a range bag, to the case it came in, to tossing it inside your glove box. *By law you are legally allowed to carry a loaded gun in your vehicle so long as it is not accessable for immediate usage.* You must have it inside a container.
> 
> So if Texas is similar to Florida here as well, which I believe it may be. Then you're fine. Police normally don't go around asking everyone they pull over for traffic violations if they carry a gun. They will only do so if they see it, or suspect that you may be on any type of drugs or alcohol and typically ask if you have any weapons on your person. Maybe they'll ask to search the vehicle but you can always decline to consent to a search.
> You'll be ok.


Texas does not have this restriction since we now have legal "in-car concealed carry" as long as you're not a felon, gang member, etc.


----------



## series70guy (Jan 16, 2008)

*car carry*

In Mississippi you can carry any way you want in your car. It is considered an extention of your home.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

propellerhead said:


> Texas does not have this restriction since we now have legal "in-car concealed carry" as long as you're not a felon, gang member, etc.


concealed means hiding it from plain sight which is pretty damn close. Like I said, people including police are not looking for your gun.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I was just pointing out that whether it is accessible to the driver or not is not an issue in Texas.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Heads Up*

In regards to the September Castle Law - I just took a CHL class last Friday and they said NOT ALL counties will pay that close attention to it. Which I thought was really crappy. Like Plano and Denton, you are cool - but in Garland, it's apparently like the law never happened. They would let you out of it. If you are just transporting your guns, I'd put 'em in the trunk unloaded.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

propellerhead said:


> I was just pointing out that whether it is accessible to the driver or not is not an issue in Texas.


Nor in FL which is the point. Put it in your glove box, it's concealed. Carry it on a holster and under your shirt, it's concealed :mrgreen:

Fair enough?


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

kenn said:


> In regards to the September Castle Law - I just took a CHL class last Friday and they said NOT ALL counties will pay that close attention to it. Which I thought was really crappy. Like Plano and Denton, you are cool - but in Garland, it's apparently like the law never happened. They would let you out of it. If you are just transporting your guns, I'd put 'em in the trunk unloaded.


No cop is gonna stop you for a broken tail light and say "you got a gun in your car?". That just won't happen. They are not looking for your gun(s). Just keep them out of sight and you're set.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*point taken*



Dredd said:


> No cop is gonna stop you for a broken tail light and say "you got a gun in your car?". That just won't happen. They are not looking for your gun(s). Just keep them out of sight and you're set.


Correct, but if they ask to search the car - random traffic stop/drugs and what' not (this is fairly common on the highways - 45,10- outside of Houston)-he probably should let them know he has a weapon.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Dredd said:


> Nor in FL which is the point. Put it in your glove box, it's concealed. Carry it on a holster and under your shirt, it's concealed :mrgreen:
> 
> Fair enough?


I had no issue with your definition of concealed. I was commenting on your statement about having the pistol inaccessible. I even boldfaced it when I quoted you. In Texas, there's no requirement to make the handgun inaccessible to the driver.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

propellerhead said:


> I had no issue with your definition of concealed. I was commenting on your statement about having the pistol inaccessible. I even boldfaced it when I quoted you. In Texas, there's no requirement to make the handgun inaccessible to the driver.


I didn't mean to say inaccessable. What FL law states is kind of vague. Basically you aren't supposed to have it like laying on the seat so you can grab it and put a bullet in a dude's face when he walks up to you after a fender bender.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

kenn said:


> Correct, but if they ask to search the car - random traffic stop/drugs and what' not (this is fairly common on the highways - 45,10- outside of Houston)-he probably should let them know he has a weapon.


right because he is well within the law and has the right under the law to carry a weapon inside his car.


----------

